# No one loves NTs



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

Except other NTs. Everyone thinks we are arrogant know-it-alls and have no lives. The worst part is it is true. NTs ARE PEOPLE TOO!











Just kidding every one loves us! :tongue:


----------



## Nackle1 (Apr 26, 2012)

If you think NTs are actual individual people then how do you clump them all together as "arrogant know-it-alls" that "have no lives?"


----------



## aquagardenia (Feb 6, 2013)

My brother is an ENTP and he's one of my best friends! Sometimes he's arrogant, and he's always a know-it-all, but I love him and I enjoy seeing the world through his perspective. It's also one of the few relationships I have where we can each challenge and balance each other out and we both walk away still feeling good about stuff.

<3


----------



## Juan M (Mar 11, 2011)

Ja! nobody loves you. Not even me and im a NT.

Also anecdotal arguments will kill this thread.

You are a NT, dont you? a Te-Ni user, so, i want proofs of that statement!!!,or its only your silly opinion of your inferior function?


<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

Nackle1 said:


> If you think NTs are actual individual people then how do you clump them all together as "arrogant know-it-alls" that "have no lives?"


No need to come to our rescue Nackle  I doubt any of us are offended by the real point of the OP, which is to talk about the perception of being arrogant know-it-alls who have no lives (not accuse us).



NameUser said:


> Except other NTs. Everyone thinks we are arrogant know-it-alls and have no lives. The worst part is it is true. NTs ARE PEOPLE TOO!


You can try to change the way you are perceived, but it is very difficult and often crosses the boarder of lying and manipulation (something which most NTs loathe). Still, I have found it valuable to learn my audience: other NTs? Say what you want. NFs? If you say what you want, you'll make enemies. Keep quiet if you want to avoid it. SPs? If you say what you want, you will be perceived exactly as an "arrogant know-it-all" even if you are correct. Again, best to keep quiet unless the SP has experienced the subject in question. SJs? Will largely respect you for speaking your mind, but are quick to point out holes in NT theory, or even worse will lose respect for you if your theory is foolish. Best to think before you speak around them.

Naturally, you can also come to terms with the way others perceive you and accept that, if you wish to. A good trend in general is to try to train yourself to think before you speak, even if that forces you to miss some "key moments."


----------



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

Haha, I was joking. Calm down. This is actually just my form of a humorous response to the thread in the SJ forum on how they feel about NTs. Believe me, I am comfortable with myself.

Make sure to highlight the text by the :tongue: under the GIF you missed it. :kitteh:


----------



## Flaming Rain (May 2, 2013)

Even arrogant know-it-alls think we're an arrogant know-it-alls.


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

Flaming Rain said:


> Even arrogant know-it-alls think we're an arrogant know-it-alls.


It's a huge burden, knowing everything


----------



## frayonka (Jan 3, 2013)

If only I could know how serious are you about this... NTs are very lovable if you don't except them to tell about their love constantly and are willing to wait until they trust you enough to reveal their feeling side :tongue: Then you may have quite a long lasting and multileveled relationship at your hands. Love, loyalty, trust & lots of thinking.


If an NT accepts my love, they can count on me. Of course. But my love isn't really something you can always understand or even _see _through logic and it can be quite a challenge for both of us to accept each others point of view at the beginning. (Something I am dealing with right now in fact... It's pretty difficult to my NT best friend to see why on earth I'm okay with all her faults and the illogicalities of this world... but then again she isn't the healthiest person in this world either.) We approach situations from different angles. My NT has more of a 'logical problem-solver' kind of attitude and I would just want to stare into her eyes and _so how do you feel about it _everything.

One reason there is actually more than one (introverted) NT in my life right now is because I don't need to hear how they feel but rather just see it... and not necessarily through their direct actions towards me. And there is definitely not that much arrogance in them. Maybe a little elitism due to their possible intellectual abilities (or disability to understand people who operate on a feeling basis) which aren't evident in everybody... and they definitely have more critical viewpoint than many, that's all. It's all perfectly okay.

// humour humour but still something worth saying I think... or wait, as a feeler I naturally _just feel_ it.


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

I*NT*J love here ;-)

That is all for the rational group

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

NameUser said:


> Except other NTs. Everyone thinks we are arrogant know-it-alls and have no lives. The worst part is it is true. NTs ARE PEOPLE TOO!
> 
> Just kidding every one loves us! :tongue:


What is this, some bs drama llama call for help. Here:








Now, pull up your pants and move on.


----------



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

Tea Path said:


> What is this, some bs drama llama call for help. Here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, no. I was basically making a joke. I don't really care for people with self-esteem issues to be honest.


----------



## Nackle1 (Apr 26, 2012)

@_NameUser_ Right...but even though a lot of people say that, I know some NTs use the stereotype to justify anti-social behavior on PC, and perhaps the internet at large. These particular NTs like promoting the idea that they are all callous and selfish so that they themselves can act that way. It seems like an out let for the kind of people you get on the internet that need to inflate their egos and dominate people. 

And I really don't think you get this sort of person is as common in the other 12 types. Other than the INFJ, NFs are seen as over emotional and irrational. And if you type yourself as a sensor, you mine as well call it quits there. A lot of the trolls from the rest of the internet have piled themselves into the NT temperament and have reshaped it to reflect their own self centered values. They just so happen to have chosen the NT temperament because it has come to posses the most social capitol online....you know, being the supposedly smartest, rarest, and I guess best temperament of all.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not attacking the actual NTs. I'm talking about the fake NTs who identify that way as a means of social leverage online. So seeing that stereotype, even if used in a joking way, represents the corruption of the NT community to me. yeah I know, I'm not an NT so perhaps I don't have the same right to talk about this. But I have to deal with this culture all the time, just as everyone does, whether they face it or not.


----------



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

Nackle1 said:


> @_NameUser_ Right...but even though a lot of people say that, I know some NTs use the stereotype to justify anti-social behavior on PC, and perhaps the internet at large. These particular NTs like promoting the idea that they are all callous and selfish so that they themselves can act that way. It seems like an out let for the kind of people you get on the internet that need to inflate their egos and dominate people.
> 
> And I really don't think you get this sort of person is as common in the other 12 types. Other than the INFJ, NFs are seen as over emotional and irrational. And if you type yourself as a sensor, you mine as well call it quits there. A lot of the trolls from the rest of the internet have piled themselves into the NT temperament and have reshaped it to reflect their own self centered values. They just so happen to have chosen the NT temperament because it has come to posses the most social capitol online....you know, being the supposedly smartest, rarest, and I guess best temperament of all.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not attacking the actual NTs. I'm talking about the fake NTs who identify that way as a means of social leverage online. So seeing that stereotype, even if used in a joking way, represents the corruption of the NT community to me. yeah I know, I'm not an NT so perhaps I don't have the same right to talk about this. But I have to deal with this culture all the time, just as everyone does, whether they face it or not.


Of course there is some truth in the stereotype, that is why it exists as a stereotype. It wouldn't be one if there weren't as least some truth. I was just poking fun at the stereotype. I know everyone knows NTs aren't all fidgety intellectuals. I'd rather not come off as a dick, but can't avoid it sometimes. (The trip to my parent's house earlier comes to mind.) I don't realize I should have held back until it was said. Mostly I am pretty nice (or at least in person) and don't come off that way, but I also get called a know it all every once and a while too. We all have issues, I was bringing a common NT issue to light in a positive, light hearted fashion. You are right though, type has no correlation to manners or intelligence, there are plenty of psuedo-scholar NTs who use "well I wasn't trying to piss you off." as an excuse to piss you off.

In fact I suggest each type run their own trials to find these "withces.":tongue:


----------



## Nackle1 (Apr 26, 2012)

NameUser said:


> Of course there is some truth in the stereotype, that is why it exists as a stereotype. It wouldn't be one if there weren't as least some truth. I was just poking fun at the stereotype. I know everyone knows NTs aren't all fidgety intellectuals. I'd rather not come off as a dick, but can't avoid it sometimes. (The trip to my parent's house earlier comes to mind.) I don't realize I should have held back until it was said. Mostly I am pretty nice (or at least in person) and don't come off that way, but I also get called a know it all every once and a while too. We all have issues, I was bringing a common NT issue to light in a positive, light hearted fashion. You are right though, type has no correlation to manners or intelligence, there are plenty of psuedo-scholar NTs who use "well I wasn't trying to piss you off." as an excuse to piss you off.
> 
> In fact I suggest each type run their own trials to find these "withces.":tongue:


It just so happened that your joke hit upon an issue of personal importance, so I jumped on the opportunity to make a point. I realize now that you didn't mean anything serious by it, so I'm glad that you were able to take my opinions in stride. As for type equality, I think we see eye to eye. Type is an indicator of behavior, not a guarantee. So when people take on this kind of persona, all you can really do is lol....










And as for the witches, I would say let the trials commence!! If it were only that easy...which unfortunately it never is, especially online. So in the mean time, there are the lols, and calling them out on it. Both respectable roots to take :tongue:. Eventually, I'll probably start a few threads on the topic.


----------



## userslon (Jan 29, 2013)

also nobody loves your face


----------



## Nackle1 (Apr 26, 2012)

userslon said:


> also nobody loves your face


Now there's the pissy reaction I was waiting for! I'm sorry my argument hit too close to home.


----------



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

Nackle1 said:


> View attachment 70138


Haha. Some people let MBTI run their lives like it is an end all be all, when really it is just a tool to understanding yourself. I really appreciate your input in this thread. I also respect how quick you were to defend us too. :tongue:


----------



## Nackle1 (Apr 26, 2012)

No problem. It wasn't particularly hard :tongue:


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

Everyone loves me. That's a fact independent of my arrogance.


----------



## azdahak (Mar 2, 2013)

NameUser said:


> Ok, I see what you are saying about the points on a plane having no "natural" order. Although I was more pointing out how I find the fact 1<2 to be a universal truth by definition strange.. I don't disbelieve it by any means, the very fact that I believe that to be a universal truth astounds me nonetheless. With that said, I still see why you pointed that out and I really appreciate it. I did a test of the subdivision in excel and of course it proves it. I can see why I didn't understand this before, but it makes perfect sense. Or at least close enough to perfect.
> 
> This is a very smooth flow of logic. I know the people to come to now when I have some math theory questions.:laughing:
> 
> ...



You're right, the fact that 2 > 1 is really part of the definition of the real number system.

The real number system can be written like this (R,+,*,>) that is it is the set of numbers R, with two binary operations *addition* and *multiplication*, and a total ordering.

You can have the set R all by itself….a collection of all the real numbers. When you define how to add and how to multiply them, you make something called a field….and when you put a total order on that field….you get an ordered field 

If you put one more property…that every subset of the reals has a supremum….then you get a standard axiomatic definition of the real number system.



You're using that system in your proof. You're essentially *adding* 1/9 to each side in every line. This is equivalent to *multiplying* by 9.


so 1/9 = .1r times 9 on both sides is 1 = 0.9r


----------



## b90 (Aug 15, 2011)

If the title of this thread is true.. Well, at least we got numbers to keep us company.


----------



## Forest_for_the_Trees (May 3, 2013)

Also, food for thought-
In relationships (more specifically marriage), NTs according to this website 'Oddly developed types' under the general information (just using ENTP as an example), Artisans (SPs) looove rationals, rationals (NTs) and idealists (NFs) are equally happy with eachother and rationals (NTs) like (NFs) more than other types, not sure what sample size the study is based on etc. but interesting food for thought.

ENTP Inventor | Oddly Developed Types

Not sure why NTs like NFs more than anyone else but it sure is flattering :laughing:
Maybe I should start a thread 'Why do NTs love NFs so much?', probably off topic anyway :tongue:
But my point is that the thread is called 'No one loves NTs' and well this link says that Artisans (SPs) do... like a lot! Artisans seem to be very satisfied with Rationals in long term relationships like marriage but maybe there just aren't enough PerCe SPs to make it well known? Hmm?


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

Are you kidding? I love NTs TOO much! I actually wish I could tone it down a bit since they're all completely out of my league.


----------



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

azdahak said:


> You're right, the fact that 2 > 1 is really part of the definition of the real number system.
> 
> The real number system can be written like this (R,+,*,>) that is it is the set of numbers R, with two binary operations *addition* and *multiplication*, and a total ordering.
> 
> ...


I remember when I was young my Dad had an adding machine (not a calculator, I'm sure you know what I am talking about.) Basically the only way to subtract was to add a negative number. Which of course goes with (R,+,*,>). And then of course division it multiplying by a fraction or decimal. I have been thinking about series and also yes I did realized I was multiplying  I was just writing it out to show my thinking. Math is a very strange subject, although it seems to be the most efficient language to date.

This has gotten quite off topic, but I started the thread, I can cry if I want to.

Although conversations like this are what lead insecure people to call us know it alls :tongue: (I had to bring coherency to this thread in some way.)


Forest_for_the_Trees said:


> ENTP Inventor | Oddly Developed Types


Went to this site and found this



> But they won't tell you that ENTJs are the most argumentative type.
> 
> Or that ENTJs have the highest job satisfaction of all types.
> Or that ENTJs have the most satisfying marriages of all Intuitive types.


----------



## azdahak (Mar 2, 2013)

NameUser said:


> This has gotten quite off topic, but I started the thread, I can cry if I want to.
> 
> Although conversations like this are what lead insecure people to call us know it alls :tongue: (I had to bring coherency to this thread in some way.)
> 
> Went to this site and found this


You expect your thread to stay focused with ENTPs around?
And not insecure, just dull. :laughing:


----------



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

azdahak said:


> You expect your thread to stay focused with ENTPs around?
> And not insecure, just dull. :laughing:


:laughing:


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

azdahak said:


> You expect your thread to stay focused with ENTPs around?
> And not insecure, just dull. :laughing:


Silly ENTJ, the only way to keep ENTP minions in check is to ply them with excellent quality food/drink stuffs. Top shelf until they're too drunk to know the difference. 

Also, stroke their egos: wow, awesome ideas!!! I bet you couldn't figure out how to do XYZ. That'll keep them busy for a while.


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

LIES,
I love the NT's in my life 
They are plentiful in my life,
And I like it like that 


Sincerely,
An NF


----------



## HamsterSamurai (Jun 28, 2012)

I generally get along great with other NTs in person, they are, I don't know how to describe but so intensely easygoing. Opinionated, unwavering, etc. just like me but they are also totally willing to listen to me without getting offended or bored. I especially value them not minding when I take off my INTJ-abrasiveness filter, and it's refreshing to meet other people willing to honestly tell me what they think without being overly diplomatic about my supposed feelings.

And yet I know people have called me a snob and just witnessed people conversing about what a snob the ENTP in my life is. WTF?


----------



## azdahak (Mar 2, 2013)

HamsterSamurai said:


> without getting offended or bored.


This a million times. I just realized very recently that other people find me boring :shocked: because I don't care about football, dancing with the stars, or "liking" things on Facebook.


----------



## Forest_for_the_Trees (May 3, 2013)

HamsterSamurai said:


> And yet I know people have called me a snob and just witnessed people conversing about what a snob the ENTP in my life is. WTF?


I get this too, it might be an introverted N thing, people often think I'm disinterested or a snob but it's really that I just have my head in the clouds or that I'm trying to pull away from things to understand them in perspective, but I also just found out that I basically have an almost absent Si and an underperforming Te so maybe it's just me...


----------



## OPQ (May 25, 2013)

This thread made me feel better about myself


----------



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

OPQ said:


> This thread made me feel better about myself


So why the frowny face? :kitteh:


----------



## HamsterSamurai (Jun 28, 2012)

Sarcasm/irony?


----------

